# wich 3D bow for short draw



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Short draw at 28" lol I shoot 26.5. Chillx is a great target bow, worlds better than the mr7. 355 gr arrow I shoot 296 at 70#.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I would take a serious look at the new Darton Executive for 2015 --- generous brace height with great speed


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

28" is not a short dl. With the correct arrow weight choice, most bows will get you where you want to be at 60lbs.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

First off 28" is no where near short!! The PSE Supra is as good a 3D, target and hunting bow made and at 28" you will be shooting a 330 grain arrow at approximately 293+ fps using 60 lbs. My draw length is a whisker under 26" and I get right about 271 fps. At your draw length it is even more efficient.

Personally, if I was going to _purchase _a target bow at your draw length it wouldn't be either one that you mentioned in your OP.


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a 25.5 DL and shoot 62 lbs ASA and have no issues hitting the 280 or 290 speed limits depending on arrow and bow. My Hoyt Pro Comp FX is probably my fastest Target bow in my line up and I can shoot a Full Bore out of it at 282 (If I'm shooing a 40 Yard Class) and I can shoot a GT22 or Fatboy well in to the 290s effortlessly (45 Yard Class). 

The catch is the bow is not stock. Not only am I shooting Spiral Cams (needed for the speed) but the cams are slightly overclocked with the limbs preloaded (I think the bow shoots better this way personally). Bottom line, even with my short ass DL (now that's short) I can compete in the speed department. Just have to set the bow up a little more aggressively. 

Don't get discouraged over speed. There's a ton of options and combinations out there to get you where you want to be.


----------



## lozzano (Feb 17, 2009)

Great answers guys, thanks for all the help!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

My buddy dshort shoots a pse full throttle and I think he has a 28 inch draw length and he is shooting it at 48 lbs and getting 295fps out of it for asa, he had a omen and hated the harsh draw and drop into the valley but he loves the draw cycle and valley in this bow. He shoots it as a full out open setup with rear and front stabs and a slider sight and he is shooting it better than any bow I have seen in his hands.

So if you are having trouble getting up to the asa speed limit this bow will get you there and you may enjoy the way it feels, good luck.


----------



## vtdiamond (Jan 21, 2008)

I also have a 28" draw and both my New Breed bows hit over 300 fps at 60# . I have both a genetix and an eclipse.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Heres another example
I am 28"
Shoot a 2013 Bowtech Experience
54 pounds draw
307 g total arrow weight
289 FPS


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

im a 27.5 and I just got an e35, 62# 335 gr black eagle magnums right at 280. Replaced my hoyt pro edge with it and im really impressed so far


----------



## Jmkimes (Nov 12, 2010)

My New Breed Lycan is a remarkable little bow. I absolutely love the feel and size of it. I was originally getting 305fps easily with Easton Flatlines, Black Eagle Zombie Slayers were really close to that also. I'm shooting Deep Impacts now just over 280. I shoot 28"/67#.


----------



## camoman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm a 28dl I shoot the 2014 pse phenom SD for 3d 360 grain xcutters 65lb 296 Fps great shooting bow


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

I have two e35's and I love them. I'm also at 28" in draw length.

They are great shooting bows.


----------



## barnesville4 (Mar 1, 2014)

2014 Hoyt Pro Comp Elite FX @ 28 dl and 60 lb. spirals I'm shooting Gold Tip Pro Series 22 cut to 28 inches with blazer X2's shrewd bushings and easton g nocks and gold tip glue in 80 grain tips that weigh 318 grains and getting 303fps. Back her off a turn or so she will be shootin on the hot side for speed but very pretty damn forgiving also


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Will I have a problem hitting 290 with 26.5" at about 55#? I'll be shooting some CX CXL 150's.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Will I have a problem hitting 290 with 26.5" at about 55#? I'll be shooting some CX CXL 150's.


It depends on the cams Duel Cams or hybrids no problem bianary or single cam you got your work cut out for you. at 28 Inch draw you will find a ton of bows with the right set up 290 to 315 should be and easy thing to do .


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Will I have a problem hitting 290 with 26.5" at about 55#? I'll be shooting some CX CXL 150's.


You must pay attention to the details to get 290 fps at 26.5" and 55#'s. CXL 150's can be built very light. I think there are bows that can get you there and shoot very well. But I'm not sure of what Pearson has to off in a short draw. I just looked at Pearson's line up and unless they come out with something really different they don't have anything that will do what you want. OOOPS, the Pearson Stealth II SD might work for you!

There are many "speed" bows from different manufacturers that will get the fps you want.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

I just got a Hoyt Pro Edge Elite and ran it through the chrony. I'm a 28" draw guy as well. 60# with a 328 grain arrow was 291 fps with 4 out of 5 duplicate readings through my chrony. I felt like I had found a nitrous button coming from my Pro Comp Elite @ 50 lbs...which was 259 fps with the same arrow. Haha.


----------

